# tooth extraction



## DaveM (22 May 2008)

Just had a tooth pulled, how long before I can ride my bike again


----------



## Gerry Attrick (22 May 2008)

Oh no. You'll never be able to ride again. Best sell your bike and kit to me for 50p and take up snakes and ladders.........carefully


----------



## numbnuts (22 May 2008)

I rode home after having a tooth out


----------



## piedwagtail91 (22 May 2008)

depends how hard you bite the bars when you're really trying!
i went out shortly after having a tooth out. it was winter and freezing cold so i kept a buff over my mouth just to keep it warm.


----------



## DaveM (22 May 2008)

Ok I'm going for a ride tomorrow, (read that you have to leave exercise for a week....sod that)


----------



## Odyssey (22 May 2008)

DaveM said:


> (read that you have to leave exercise for a week....sod that)



Wisdom tooth? All depends on how long you want to be spitting blood for really, but to be honest, there's a lot of worse things you can do than have a ride on your bike. Just take care not to disturb it.


----------



## yenrod (22 May 2008)

About a day - I've only got 6 left now in the upper of my mouth.

Dentists invented Sugar you know


----------



## byegad (27 May 2008)

My dentist recommended 24hrs before strenous exercise so I rode home slowly!!!!


----------

